# Proteccion contra picos de corriente



## carlos082 (Feb 2, 2007)

Que tal amigos, tendran algun circuito que proteja contra los picos de corriente que se generan al encender un automovil o tambien los que se generan al pasar corriente a una bateria de auto descargada.....

He pensado en un limitador de corriente con transistores o en algun circuito tipo foldback, pero si me pudieran dar sus opiniones o algun circuito que me pudieran mostrar se los agradeceria....

Saludos


----------



## thors (Feb 5, 2007)

que deseas proteger??????  y por que


----------



## carlos082 (Feb 6, 2007)

Pues quiero proteger una alarma para mi auto, funciona muy bien el problema es que la parte de la fuente del circuito se daña solamente cuando paso corriente a la batería.....el consumo de la alarma anda por los 250 mA maximos y se alimenta de 11 a 14 volts....

Gracias, espero sus sugerencias


----------



## thors (Feb 6, 2007)

es bastante curioso lo que te sucede ¿¿ puede ser que este mal alimentada??  o con problemas de conexión ( mal contacto ) 

otra posible problema seria que el alternador tenga problemas y la caja regualdora  entregue mas tensión de la habitual o el auto que pasas corriente 

preguntas

1-es tu auto el que tiene problemas con la bateria que no se logra cargar
2-como compartes corrientes ¿como pones los cables de puente ?
3-cuando puenteas los autos mantienen funcionando el otro
4-sabes que componente de la alarma se quema


----------



## santillo99 (Feb 6, 2007)

podrias probar con un zener, aunque no se si te soporta esa intensidad , este dispositivo te asegura una tension muy estable y protegida de picos

seria algo como:   resistencia---serie----zener 12V(y paralelo a este) tu dispositvo, es posible que si la resitencia del aparato esta en unos valores apropiados sea una buena solucion


----------

